# Trade Winds Cruise Club - St. Vincent & British Virgin Islands



## irisheaven (May 10, 2006)

I was just wondering what season(s) were the best to take this trip to either St. Vincent's or the British Virgin Islands.

We want to put a search in, but I want to get a great season for weather. Not too hot (90's), not too cold (60's), and not stormy. As you can probably tell, I'm not familiar with these areas at all.

I've read all the reviews, and I want to go now! :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:   I just can't wait. I hope we'll be able to trade into it.

Thanks for everyone's help.
Sarah


----------



## ailin (May 11, 2006)

Officially, hurricane season in the Caribbean is from June 1 to November 30.  Maybe someone else will have more specific information about temperature.  Or you can check averages on www.weather.com.

This is a hard trade.  I think most deposits are developer weeks, owners probably don't deposit often since it's pretty expensive to own.  There was a bulk spacebank back in late February, for July-October of this year.  To trade in, I think you'll need to be really flexible, and you might want to buy travel insurance in case there's a hurricane.


----------



## gmarine (May 11, 2006)

Any time of year except peak hurricane season would be a good time to go.. You wont see the 60s anytime of year in that part of the caribbean.

It is a very difficult trade and you will need a very strong trading unit to have a chance at getting this exchange.


----------



## jtridle (May 11, 2006)

I've never noticed Trade Winds being that difficult to get with my Fairfield weeks.  As a matter of fact, right now I am pulling all sorts of hurricane weeks from June through Sept. with a FF Pagossa week but I don't think you should let that bother you, if you can find something in hurricane season that is not Sept./Oct., I believe those are the worst months for hurricanes. Hurricanes earlier in the season are typically much rarer.  Course lately maybe "typical" has gone out the door.  And if you can get one in Antigua area, which I believe is pretty far south, I'm not sure you would have as much trouble with hurricanes either.  I've gone sailing with the Moorings in June and november and had wonderful weather.     I am right now seeing availability for Antigua Trade Winds Cruise Club in RCI's extra vacations for July 1st for $696.99.  You realize there is also an extra fee per person that covers all inclusive?   I've never done Tradewinds but I certainly want to because all I've ever heard are great reviews.  You might have a terrible time if you got on a boat with people you didn't like.  That could be a bummer but from most people I've heard that have gone, that has not been a problem.  They tend to be people with an adventuresome spirit and very interesting stories to tell.


----------



## gmarine (May 11, 2006)

jtridle said:
			
		

> I've never noticed Trade Winds being that difficult to get with my Fairfield weeks.  As a matter of fact, right now I am pulling all sorts of hurricane weeks from June through Sept. with a FF Pagossa week but I don't think you should let that bother you, if you can find something in hurricane season that is not Sept./Oct., I believe those are the worst months for hurricanes. Hurricanes earlier in the season are typically much rarer.  Course lately maybe "typical" has gone out the door.  And if you can get one in Antigua area, which I believe is pretty far south, I'm not sure you would have as much trouble with hurricanes either.  I've gone sailing with the Moorings in June and november and had wonderful weather.     I am right now seeing availability for Antigua Trade Winds Cruise Club in RCI's extra vacations for July 1st for $696.99.  You realize there is also an extra fee per person that covers all inclusive?   I've never done Tradewinds but I certainly want to because all I've ever heard are great reviews.  You might have a terrible time if you got on a boat with people you didn't like.  That could be a bummer but from most people I've heard that have gone, that has not been a problem.  They tend to be people with an adventuresome spirit and very interesting stories to tell.



Antigua is smack right in the middle of the hurricane belt. It wont be difficult to get during hurricane season.


----------



## riverside (May 12, 2006)

If you don't have to plan way ahead I've seen several weeks come up on last call for $129.


----------



## TTom (May 12, 2006)

Hmmm...

BVI 7/22, 8/19, 8/26, 9/02, 9/09, 9/16, 9/23, 9/30, 10/07; Grenadines 7/22/06, 8/12, 8/19; SXM 6/3, 6/10, 7/8, 7/22, 7/29.for my DIK week.   Wish I could convince my wife.


----------



## Strong1 (May 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have sent you a private message with regards to obtaining a cabin through owner referral...

We are owners in Tradewinds.  It is a fantastic vacation, and I hope you get your trade.

We did St. Vincent in late June (the 25th of June last year I think) and the weather was pretty good.  We did have one day of heavy rain, but the rest of the week was great.  Getting to St. Vincent is complicated, but it is a fantastic itinerary.  We are doing the BVI (Tortola) this June so I will have more information about that itinerary when we return.

Colleen


----------

